# Pig Breed Page Project



## elevan (Sep 27, 2011)

We're working on developing Breed Pages for each swine breed and we need your help.

If you have a breed that you're passionate about and would like to develop a Breed Page please let us know.

More information on the project can be found here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=13787

A list of breeds can be found here:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?pid=157358#p157358

We need your help finding pictures:  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=13955

Please note that while we'd like the breed that you're making a page for to be one that you've owned it is in no way a requirement.  If you want to help with the project and you don't currently have that breed you'll need to make sure that your page is free of copy write material and that all pictures come with permission of their owner.

Contact a moderator for questions or to volunteer.

*Notice:* Please do not post links to outside websites to this thread.  If you do they will be deleted.  We are looking for volunteers to build breed pages only, not outside links.


----------



## elevan (Oct 7, 2011)

We still need volunteers to help with this project.  The best pages are built by those who are passionate about the breed and / or have owned them.  Is that you?  We'd love your help!

Send me a PM if you'd like to volunteer.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 25, 2012)

*Is this still going on? I can't actually find any of the breed pages...?*


----------



## elevan (Dec 25, 2012)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *Is this still going on? I can't actually find any of the breed pages...?*


We need someone willing to do pig pages.  Do you want to help?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 25, 2012)

*Yes! Though I don't actually own any piggies yet I have been researching my little heart out for the last couple weeks. I've found a lot of good info online and not sure about copyrights (like from the ALBC) but could use info from those?*


----------



## elevan (Dec 25, 2012)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *Yes! Though I don't actually own any piggies yet I have been researching my little heart out for the last couple weeks. I've found a lot of good info online and not sure about copyrights (like from the ALBC) but could use info from those?*


You can use the info but you have to write it in your own words unless you contact them and ask them for permission to use it as is and then you must give credit for it.

All pictures not your own must be used with permission with proper credit given.

Let me know if you have other questions.  When you're ready to pick a breed to do a page on just shoot me a PM.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 25, 2012)

*Are ANY pages done yet? ...will they be a link on the breeds list once they are?*


----------



## elevan (Dec 25, 2012)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *Are ANY pages done yet? ...will they be a link on the breeds list once they are?*


They are *BOLDED *when someone volunteers for them.  I add a link to them when they are done.  In answer to your first question...no none are done and only 2 have been volunteered for.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (Dec 25, 2012)

*Ok, I contacted the ALBC to see if we could use some of their descriptions and photos. *


----------



## elevan (Dec 25, 2012)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *Ok, I contacted the ALBC to see if we could use some of their descriptions and photos. *


Great!  Members here are often very helpful in sharing photos as well.


----------



## The_V's (Nov 28, 2020)

I can help- we currently raise 9 breeds of pigs. I also do videos on bone structure and how to tell some breeds apart side by side.


----------

